
Groupon tumult turns up the pressure on Mason - nirajs
http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/08/15/us-groupon-pressure-idUSBRE87E00920120815
======
jhuckestein
This is a Reuters release, but could it be that a story like this is planted
by some interest group? This is something I've always wondered. Could someone
with experience in public company politics shed some light on this?

~~~
jacques_chester
Or maybe it's just what it looks like?

You don't need a conspiracy to question whether a first-time CEO is suitable
for a multi-billion company.

Sometimes they are! In the software and technology world, particularly. But
it's still worth asking.

Personally, that Mason is being pilloried and Zuckerberg praised is just a
reflection of the current state of play of their companies. It might be that
Mason is a wonderful CEO. But the forcing function for Groupon is that they
have a model which cannot live up to the hype.

